# Start Model Engineering



## JohnS (Nov 1, 2009)

www.start-model-engineering.co.uk a friendly place for model engineering beginners

This is a new, non-commercial website aimed specifically towards helping beginners in model engineering and written from the viewpoint of an inexperienced newbie. 

From the appreciative comments received to date there does appear to be a call from would be model engineers who want to get to grips with the basics and gain confidence in the use of workshop machines and tools.

JohnS


----------



## ke7hr (Nov 1, 2009)

I just tried to open this web site and it started opening a FTP client to load software and do other things that my firewall were uncomfortable with (and so was I...).


----------



## Jasonb (Nov 1, 2009)

I got the same thing, but googling it works ok, try this

http://start-model-engineering.co.uk/

Jason


----------



## JohnS (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry guys the link is http://start-model-engineering.co.uk/.

JohnS


----------



## deere_x475guy (Nov 1, 2009)

John, very nice job on your site and you have some very impressive models to show.

Edited to add that I just tried to leave a comment on your blog and IE errored.  I will try again later.


----------



## cfellows (Nov 1, 2009)

John,

Just took a brief tour of your website. Very nice. Thank you for the work you've put in to this! Much appreciated.

Chuck


----------



## eskimobob (Nov 2, 2009)

Very impressive - I have spent a while reading some and it is well written - I'll definitely be back for more


----------



## JohnS (Nov 2, 2009)

Many thanks for the comments. Your comments are much appreciated. Your feedback will help me make future improvements.

JohnS


----------



## phlegmatic (Jan 20, 2010)

Been there, and its nice! Good work!


----------



## kendo (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi John
      Great little web site you have going there. I took a look the other day
      and was quite interested in the little torches by divided head.
      could you tell me where the led diodes can be purchased, i quite fancy
      having a go at making one of those.

                    Ken


----------



## JimM (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi John

That looks a great website - speaking from the total novice perspective the step by step walkthroughs etc are just the sort of hand holding I need to get me started on my first project. You can be sure I'll be visiting regularly.

Cheers

Jim


----------



## black85vette (Jan 27, 2010)

Need to fix the url link in your first post. The text is correct but the url it points to starts with "ftp" which tries to connect to an ftp server rather than a web page.


----------



## Cedge (Jan 27, 2010)

JohnS... 
Fixed your link. Sorry, I'd missed it until now. Site looks great.

Steve


----------



## laddy (Jul 27, 2010)

Great stuff!!!!!  Loved the art deco engine, it is supreme. WoW, What a clock. Fantastic work. Fred


----------



## dnp101677 (Mar 6, 2020)

For some reason, none of those links work for me. I can’t get to the site by google either. It’s just pulls up a blank page. I’m in the US - not sure that matters or not.


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 6, 2020)

dnp101677,

The last post before yours was in 2010. My guess is that they're gone. In this hobby, vendors and sites come and go. A lot of us are geezers and even if we start something as energetic and enthusiastic in younger geezerhood time and circumstances will intervene and things will no longer stay the same.

If anyone finds a working link for the site under discussion, I'll be glad to see it:

--ShopShoe


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 6, 2020)

John S or John Stevenson passed away some time ago. His brand of humour is much missed1

Norman


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 7, 2020)

Norman,

I should have figured that out. I have known about John Stevenson for years, thanks to you and some of the other forum members who were here when I started visiting.

He is missed.

--ShopShoe


----------



## CraigLD (Mar 7, 2020)

The old web pages from 2010 can be pulled up by using the "wayback machine": http://web.archive.org


----------

